# how long does it usually take for zebra danios to grow up?



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

*above* because i had a little mishap where my fish had babies. i want to know how long it usually takes for zebra danios to grow up. *c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

alhays please stop things like *above*! state your question in the body of the post. Even if its repeating what you put in subject line.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

okay, sorry


----------

